# Intel Core "Haswell" Refresh Lineup Slated for Q2



## btarunr (Jan 15, 2014)

Intel is expected to launch its refreshed Core "Haswell" processor lineup in the second quarter of 2014 (between April and June), beating its Computex 2014 anticipated launch window. Motherboard vendors will launch their products based on Intel's new Z97 Express and H97 Express chipsets by the end of April. The products will have reached retail channels worldwide by May.

Intel will release as many as 20 new SKUs spanning its Core i7, Core i5, Core i3, and Pentium brands, including the Core i7-4790, Core i5-4690, Core i5-4590, Core i3-4360, Pentium G3450, and Celeron G1840. Among the low-power SKUs are the Core i7-4790S, Core i5-4590S, and Core i3-4150T. The overclockers among you may want to hold out until Computex (June), because it's only then that Intel is expected to launch the Core i7-4790K and Core i5-4690K, which come with unlocked base-clock multipliers. These chips should be compatible with current socket LGA1150 motherboards, with a BIOS update. Intel's Core i7 "Haswell-E" HEDT platform could also launch around that time. Q2~Q3 promises to be a hectic time of the year for motherboard makers once again.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Regenweald (Jan 15, 2014)

Remember when the world ticked and tocked to intel processor refreshes ? and the average joes needed to buy a new laptop because 'office opens really slow'


----------



## Nordic (Jan 15, 2014)

I can buy old cheap sandy hardware and it is still almost as fast as haswell. I like it.


----------



## birdie (Jan 15, 2014)

Most power users and lots of overclockers still run SB systems, 'cause Intel f* us all with IB and Haswell - insane thermals and bad overclockability.

Besides Haswell is just ~10-15% faster in most tasks than SB, what's the point of throwing out your perfectly working motherboard to buy something which is only marginally faster?

I will wait for Broadwell/Skylake or whatever's coming next (most likely DDR4 based).


----------



## btarunr (Jan 15, 2014)

Regenweald said:


> Remember when the world ticked and tocked to intel processor refreshes ? and the average joes needed to buy a new laptop because 'office opens really slow'



Pepperidge Farm remembers.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 15, 2014)

Perfect time for me to upgrade my 3930k


----------



## xorbe (Jan 15, 2014)

Duly noted to upgrade my ailing SB system to 4790K come June/July!


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 15, 2014)

What is an unlocked base clock multiplier? Never heard it called that...ever.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 15, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Perfect time for me to upgrade my 3930k


 
But SB is still so much more awesome than Haswell! If I had a 2600K or better, I wouldn't be remotely interested in the last few generations.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 15, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> What is an unlocked base clock multiplier? Never heard it called that...ever.



There's always a first time.

Here, get started:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overclocking


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 15, 2014)

RCoon said:


> But SB is still so much more awesome than Haswell! If I had a 2600K or better, I wouldn't be remotely interested in the last few generations.



I was being sarcastic


----------



## Yeoman (Jan 15, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was being sarcastic



What the hell. Sarcasm and you didn't type "lol" Get it together guy! (lol)


----------



## vega22 (Jan 15, 2014)

RCoon said:


> But SB is still so much more awesome than Haswell! If I had a 2600K or better, I wouldn't be remotely interested in the last few generations.



got both, i use the 4770k daily while the 26k is now a htpc. its thermals make it better suited for that and the 47k has better ipc, supports faster ram, runs on the vastly superior z87 which makes everything faster.

i do agree about the 2600k still being a very good cpu, but the z68/z77 platform is not in the same class as z87. it is the chipset which was the real reason why i feel upgrading to 1150 was worthwhile from 1155.



back to topic.

any solid news on if the refresh is going to support both ddr3 and 4, or will it be 4 (or 3) only?


----------



## west7 (Jan 15, 2014)

if amd keep bringin some poor performance cpu(not igpu power) there is no reason for intel to make some new stuff with big performance jump just lower the TDP and drop it on the market with new name


----------



## erasure (Jan 15, 2014)

we want it with ddr4


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeoman said:


> What the hell. Sarcasm and you didn't type "lol" Get it together guy! (lol)



Its called deadpan


----------



## SetsunaFZero (Jan 15, 2014)

bought a 2600k last week , oc'ed this badass to 4,7GHz. With H2O cooling i could go easely to 5GHz. The performance diff. over my old FX8320 is insanely huge.
Intel has no rivals in the High-End market now, so they can decide how fast the next gen. CPUs will be.... and this sucks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 15, 2014)

A


SetsunaFZero said:


> bought a 2600k last week , oc'ed this badass to 4,7GHz. With H2O cooling i could go easely to 5GHz. The performance diff. over my old FX8320 is insanely huge.
> Intel has no rivals in the High-End market now, so they can decide how fast the next gen. CPUs will be.... and this sucks.



All we can do is hope that VIA or ARM pull the tarp off a black project and it will be the cpu of cpus to put the rest of the cpus to shame. 

Never gonna happen but id definely invest in the company to float them to them to the top of the market and give them a fighting chance


----------



## Octavean (Jan 15, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Perfect time for me to upgrade my 3930k



Really,.....

That Core i7 3930K is really dragging you down is it,....?

LOL, now that my friends,.......is "sarcasm",......


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jan 15, 2014)

This is going to be on the new X99 boards? or Z87?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 15, 2014)

Octavean said:


> Really,.....
> 
> That Core i7 3930K is really dragging you down is it,....?
> 
> LOL, now that my friends,.......is "sarcasm",......



Yeah It is.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 15, 2014)

....seriously intel....just about to build a 1150 rig this friday....for the wifey. May be i'll do her a mini itx. Then in a few months a   z97 or Haswell e for me....if the specs look ok.


----------



## Frick (Jan 15, 2014)

Weren't they supposed to move the power stuff back to the motherboard with this? Or was that with the next tick (or tock)?


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 15, 2014)

If they move it, z87 is still compatible - it has all the necessary stuff like VRM etc,. All that stuff floating around was just some rumor, never really confirmed by intel.



Even intel CEO/Rep. said Broadwell will be compatible with existing systems and new systems ie Z97.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KeDtXucTwRI#t=25

Or like IB was compatible with a bios update @ P67 chipset.




btw, no DDR4 for broadwell LGA1150, only for server variant.. But Haswell-E will apparently have it
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Only-Server-Intel-Broadwell-CPUs-Will-Support-DDR4-402835.shtml


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll stick with an overclocked i5-2500K


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> I'll stick with an overclocked i5-2500K



Youre doin it wrong.

Push it harder - my 2500k could do 4.9Ghz stable, Im sure i could have done 5Ghz if i bothered to tweak it a little. Its not like i didnt try but i was too lazy. At 4.9Ghz you'd pretty much demolish any game or benchmark so there was little point pushing it that last 100mhz unless it was for e-peen.

Definitely one of the best set ups ive ever had in all my years of being an enthusiast. That said though, I used to have a AMD64 3000+ that could do 2.75Ghz. I thought that was bad ass till i heard people getting 3Ghz out of it on suicide runs


ahhh nostalgia.... as nostalgic as the 9700 pro i have in a box somewhere. It still works but its not in 'working condition' memory on it is corrupt so all i see is blue tint and all sorts of shit on screen if i plug it into something and boot with it. I cant bring myself to throw it away because it done 9800 pro speeds.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeeey new tech!!!!     Let the sell off of old..... kinda old stuff begin.


----------



## Ryrynz (May 14, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> I'll stick with an overclocked i5-2500K



And an overclocked Haswell refresh would certainly feel faster, or you could have the same performance and generate a lot less heat have a quieter cooler or both.
I don't understand advertising that you're holding on to old hardware..  at some point you'll upgrade and the longer you wait the less your current tech is worth.


----------



## Kissamies (May 14, 2014)

Ryrynz said:


> And an overclocked Haswell refresh would certainly feel faster, or you could have the same performance and generate a lot less heat have a quieter cooler or both.
> I don't understand advertising that you're holding on to old hardware..  at some point you'll upgrade and the longer you wait the less your current tech is worth.


Just wondering that WHY I should upgrade, since I'm having a CPU what is more than enough for me? I'm simply too lazy for buying new hardware, selling the old, installing the new (and cable management), using hours tweaking it for a slight increase which I probably won't even notice?

And I don't give a crap about heat or energy consumption, if I would, I probably would shut my PC's every night, but I keep them on 24/7. Before this 1155 mobo I had an AMD platform for 2 years, so I think that 2500K was a lot better boost (from 965BE @ 3.7GHz) than a Hashwell refresh would be from 2500K @ 4.5..


edit: I don't buy hardware to make random people from internet happy. I could stick with my #3 rig if I wouldn't play new games.


----------



## Ryrynz (May 14, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> Just wondering that WHY I should upgrade, since I'm having a CPU what is more than enough for me? I'm simply too lazy for buying new hardware, selling the old, installing the new (and cable management), using hours tweaking it for a slight increase which I probably won't even notice?



Epeen mostly. Plus faster is better. But if your too lazy., that kinda kills any reason anyway.



9700 Pro said:


> And I don't give a crap about heat or energy consumption, if I would, I probably would shut my PC's every night, but I keep them on 24/7. Before this 1155 mobo I had an AMD platform for 2 years, so I think that 2500K was a lot better boost (from 965BE @ 3.7GHz) than a Hashwell refresh would be from 2500K @ 4.5..



Money saved is money saved.. What about Broadwell though, upgrade the board and CPU now and drop in a 5790K or whatever when the time comes, Easy, solid performance gain now, even more with a quick upgrade later.



9700 Pro said:


> edit: I don't buy hardware to make random people from internet happy. I could stick with my #3 rig if I wouldn't play new games.


[/QUOTE]

It's not about making anyone happy. I just don't see the point when there's good improvements with newer tech that saying your holding on to old tech is really adding anything to the conversation.
I'm using a 3570K and it does the job just fine, but I don't feel the need to tell everyone that I'm holding on to it for a a while yet, we all know how it stands up vs Haswell.


----------



## Kissamies (May 14, 2014)

Well yeah maybe something like that. Anyway, my apartment has free electricity so it really doesn't matter to keep the systems running 24/7 

Also the reason why I bought an used 2500K was the TIM, no need to delid and change TIM to get better temps (and better OC), unlike Ivy or Haswell which has crappy TIM (and Haswell has a 0.06mm gap between the die and IHS), because with my Donald Duck's luck I'd probably break the CPU during the delidding process.


----------

